# Outdoors > Fishing >  What did you catch today?

## Mike H

This topic seems to go pretty well on another forum so thought I'd start it off.........

----------


## gimp

That looks really cold, bro.

----------


## Mullet

Great fish,is there a story to go with the pic?

----------


## Dundee

Thats a solid bugger! Is it your heaviest catch?

----------


## Mike H

Not my heaviest Dundee, I thought you would have seen this one on FnH? This is my biggest so far with a few in between these two.



Not much of a story Mullet. Went fishing with a mate from the USA. He caught 2, I caught 8. Was a great day apart from being windy!

----------


## Dundee

Thanks Mike was waiting for that. What weights?

----------


## Mike H

Quite big and really big  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

:Oh U !:

----------


## Mullet

Caught 4 browns & a bow
A tiny black nymph was doing the business today,
Here are the best 2

They both had some big scars on them and heres one of the locals

----------


## Dundee

Good skills Mullet :Thumbsup: ..........I had too work :Pissed Off:  but my son went dwn with the flyrod and he had no luck.

----------


## Mullet

I spent about 4 hrs on the river today for no result,
i decided to go home so started winding in when this stubbie nosed fulla struck :Grin: 
so i invited her round for dinner

1 more cast & another nice rainbow,
it rapped me around this log

but i managed to land him & let him go :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff Mullet!! I just got home bout 2200hrs after cuppla hrs on river epic fail assed up in river saved camera and phone but lost a black budgie now got wet gumboots for morning milking :Whut:

----------


## Mullet

bugger,its a pity u didnt get that on video,bro

----------


## Dundee

My young fella gave up the flyfishn cause it was too dark but fark he laughed when he saw the biggest wave in the river :Ouch...it Hurts:

----------


## Mullet

I invited this one round for boxing day lunch,
I hope he likes manuka smoke :Grin: 




MERRY XMAS

----------


## Dundee

tHATS a nice fatty

----------


## veitnamcam

Grandad and I took my kids out today to catch there first fish.





They both managed to catch and wind in a couple of spotties before Paige threw up and wanted to go home, the boy was pissed he wanted to stay untill he caught a whopper!
Might do a boys trip next time as the boy never gets car sick so hopfully not sea sick either. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mullet

AWSOME!  did you cook them up for them   :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> AWSOME!  did you cook them up for them


Na just chucked em back, they do like fish tho :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mike H

A couple from 15 caught today  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Mint pics Mike H wat speed ya have camera set at?We managed 10 for Waitangi weekend not greedy :ORLY:

----------


## Mike H

I had it set on "auto"  :Have A Nice Day: 

Not much of an expert with cameras so have left it on that setting, worked good though.

----------


## Mike H

Had a couple of days out on the lower Mataura over the last week in between hunting deer. Normally the hatches are going well this time of year but not so far. Still got enough during the small hatches though.

----------


## Josh

A seagull.

Dumb bastard got caught in my line. Took ages to cut it out.

----------


## EeeBees

Fabulous photographs...

----------


## baldbob

Ling and ling and a hell of alotta ling... Oh and I caught some hake as well....

----------


## baldbob

42 square metres of ling H&G yeeeeeeeee fukn boi..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## baldbob

Longlining ling on the ocean Odyssey!.MPG - YouTube

----------


## R93

Love the shorts ya poof! Those boys work hard eh! Loved it mate, it was a great watch. I will pick up my bass and Bluenose when I get home. Ha Ha ha

----------


## Dundee

good vid baldbob

----------


## tui_man2

here i was thinking you had cought herpies or somthing after been 'at sea'

----------


## R93

> here i was thinking you had cought herpies or somthing after been 'at sea'


He definitely nicked those shorts off a clothsline.

----------


## baldbob

> He definitely nicked those shorts off a clothsline.


Ive got shit bout them pants since I bought the fukn things but my my they the most comfy ive ever wornn....

dave i might be able to get u a bit of fish if youve eaten the 10kg i gave u last month.... 
But if you have FAT CUNT!!!!!!!!!

----------


## R93

> Ive got shit bout them pants since I bought the fukn things but my my they the most comfy ive ever wornn....
> 
> dave i might be able to get u a bit of fish if youve eaten the 10kg i gave u last month.... 
> But if you have FAT CUNT!!!!!!!!!


 :Psmiley:  No. I havnt eaten any yet but I am sure the family has. Na mate I will grab some when I have gutsed the last lot. Ill swap you for some thar meat! From what I hear you blokes will be lucky to get out of the hut next week. I heard Abe has been researching Knots and Rohypnol on google :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## baldbob

> No. I havnt eaten any yet but I am sure the family has. Na mate I will grab some when I have gutsed the last lot. Ill swap you for some thar meat! From what I hear you blokes will be lucky to get out of the hut next week. I heard Abe has been researching Rohypnol on google


HAHA cabin feaver.......... what else can I say lol...... ya never know with these morange cunts haha

----------


## R93

Would be a good trip to be on. I will looking forward to the stories. And of cse if Abe's research pays off!

----------


## baldbob

I better pre install a bumplug then ah lol :36 1 5:

----------


## R93

> I better pre install a bumplug then ah lol


Abe will have a spare :Thumbsup:

----------


## baldbob

> Abe will have a spare


Anything to keep that morange out of my virginal bits haha... maybe CAM has different ideas lol

----------


## R93

> Anything to keep that morange out of my virginal bits haha... maybe CAM has different ideas lol


That could be another can of worms. I have heard things about those people NE of the coast.

----------


## baldbob

> That could be another can of worms. I have heard things about those people NE of the coast.


Settle petal me and the morange are born an breed NE of the coasters come coasters...... lol to much smart prickery and ill have to ban you from the OEHLER HAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## R93

> Settle petal me and the morange are born an breed NE of the coasters come coasters...... lol to much smart prickery and ill have to ban you from the OEHLER HAHAHAHAHAHA


Ill be good! I promise. At least till mine shows up LOL

----------


## veitnamcam

Cool vid Bob almost made me want to go back to sea, then I remembered the southern ocean is usally like this for at least 3 months
destroyer vs big waves - YouTube

----------

